# France - Honfleur



## bermbasher (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi everyone

We are of to honflour in 3weeks,
Has anyone used the aire there, it looks popular,just wanted people's feed back

Thanks


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Used it a few times, we love it there with water a electric all for €9 and very large area and a fantastic little town :wink:


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

I agree, one of the most popular Aires in the area, and not easy to get onto the electrics at busy times. It's position makes up for this with one of the prettiest harbours/towns just a short walk away. We particularly liked the wooden church, and in the same area the cat perched on the rooftops. All I can say is enjoy. Gary


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Yes, a very large and good aire. Gets very busy in the summer but you should have no problem in February.
I think there is an Aldi a short walk opposite direction from the town. Plenty of eating places around the harbour. Well worth a visit.



Trevor


----------



## jenk1947 (May 1, 2005)

Just watch where you buy the coffees! We paid 9 euros for two coffees. A Scottish quartet next to us nearly passed out when their beer and wine came to 40 euros. It is a lovely place though and well worth a stopover.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

lovely place - take the camera 8)


----------



## bermbasher (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=94

The aire itself is nothing special, in fact it was a little scruffy when we visited, however that was several years ago and things might have improved.

...but for convenience and location close to the town it can't be beat.

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

'twas fine when we were there in September, Pete. Pay by CC in machine, there were staff about then, but probably not this time of year. Somewhat chaotic connections for electric (front row only, first come first served!), and good views across the inner harbour from this front row.

When we were there some guy doing up his boat in the habour had run his cable across the road to hook up to a spare connection!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

its great we have used it several times and lovely harbour and bars etc


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Excellent place


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

be aware that the first Motorhome parking area you come to as you cross the bridge is for day parking only - limited to 4 hours.

When its busy, people do stay overnight, but to be sure (and not liable for the threatened fine), you need to be slightly further on in the large open aire.

The ticket machine in the 4-hour area only distributes 4-hour tickets, whereas the ones in the main aire distributes 24-hour ones, so it should be fairly obvious which one is which.

See sketch.....


----------



## SGSmith (Nov 15, 2011)

*Tip*

It's a brilliant place, the buzz was great when I was last there. One tip though, take long cables and a two way multi adapter for the power. You should have no problem plugging in. Its the blue type 240 volt plugs, like the one you plug into your van. No trippers (breakers) either, lots of people were piggy backed into each other and all was fine.......


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

SGSmith was it really that good?

joe


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 3 duplicates removed!! 8)


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Last time I was there it had been taken over by a Circus, Lorries and caravans everywhere, on using one of the bins I noticed a bears head I returned to the RV for a camera but the circus people had covered it on my return.

Loddy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Pictures here 78 of
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Honfluer/13772350_HK79SW#!i=1295166764&k=MrRwgpB

Our visit was September and we got quite bitten by mozzies. Keep covered!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

IF the Aire at Honfleur is not to you liking or too busy then there is another one just outside about 2KM flat cycle or scooter ride here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5267

And its free. Services extra.

The chapel up on the hill above Honfleur is well worth a visit.

Be warned though, Im sure some of the harbour side restaurants are ok but the one we ate in was the worst food we have ever had in France. I sent it back. I think its probably like most places all over the world. If you want the best, avoid the tourist traps or places with the best view!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

barryd said:


> The chapel up on the hill above Honfleur is well worth a visit.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

bermbasher said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We are of to honflour in 3weeks,
> Has anyone used the aire there, it looks popular,just wanted people's feed back
> ...


Honfleur is our Aire of choice on the way to Brittany at 9 euros inc. water and electricity (but not for all when busy) . Aire is very popular so get there early. Town is easy walking distance with great restaurants on the harbourside. Also, an E. Leclerc is on the way in for food and diesel. We shall be there in April- envy you!!!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We used the other Honfleur aire last year in September. Nice peaceful aire but the mozzies were terrible. Couldn't see them but they didn't 'arf bite.

Joe


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

joedenise said:


> We used the other Honfleur aire last year in September. Nice peaceful aire but the mozzies were terrible. Couldn't see them but they didn't 'arf bite.
> 
> Joe


The noisy ones leave you alone it's the quiet females (unusual :lol: ) that sink their fangs :twisted:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Off topic (sorry) but the only place in five months last summer the mozzies got to us was on the coast. Never get bitten inland.

Ah!!!! the thought of being on an Aire. Any Aire I dont care, even a packed one at Honfleur is so appealing. 

I wish I could get in the van right now and just be there!!!!!!!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

2 months a week and 3 days and we set off through France for the Denia meet! hopefully capture more Aires for my gallery to share.
like the reports of Narbonne especially


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Honfluer is one of our favorite stops. We did try the Aire two Junes ago but it was so overcrowded and scruffy we moved to a campsite with grass and trees etc. Just about a mile up the hill £14 pn.

Steve


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like this one? yes fine
http://www.campinglabriquerie.com/


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi bermbasher,

When we are in the area, my wife and I always stay at Honfleur Aire. As has been said, Honfleur is a great place to visit and always has a great atmosphere. It has a great park which is next to the Seine, great shops and, if you have never done it before, you get a chance to travel over the Pont de Normandie (toll), which is not far from the Aire and is visible from it when you are parked up. The main market, around Honfleur Marina and surrounding streets, is on Saturday mornings, and a smaller market is there on Wednesdays. There is also a fruit and vegetables market in the old market place in the old town. There is a small beach but it is at the far end of the park on the west side of the town but is a very pleasant walk, to get there, and you can return via the park.

Also, we always try to stay a night at the side of the Marina at Deauville/Trouville, which is not far away and just down the coast. It is not an Aire but vans can park for free, on the Trouville side of the Marina. There are no facilities so your van needs to be fully 'charged up', tanks full of water and an empty toilet, if you wanted to stay a while. Deauville is a really swish French resort with great shops, a couple of Casinos and a great beach. There is a very small Aire in Deauville, betwen the Marina and the Racecourse, but is very poor and only takes five or six vans.

Ian


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Techno, Yes that looks like the one. Don't remember the two lovelies in the bubble bath in fact we knew there were various facilities there but failed to make use of them.

Steve


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

There's also this one, very close by

Camping le Phare

Guy


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

We have also used the vet, just across the bridge cheap and English speaking

Loddy


----------



## lib (Dec 3, 2007)

bermbasher said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We are of to honflour in 3weeks,
> Has anyone used the aire there, it looks popular,just wanted people's feed back
> ...


----------



## bermbasher (Mar 11, 2011)

*Thanks again*

Thanks again everyone for the info
Really looking forward to it, nice way to start the season
Hope the weather holds out for us

Paul - Lyn


----------

